

Startup Quote: Steve Case, co-founder, AOL - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2684158876

======
raychancc
The idea of an entrepreneur is really thinking out of the box and taking risks
and stepping up to major challenges.

\- Steve Case (@SteveCase)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2684158876>

